
A biotech startup is making CoW-free ice cream. Would you eat it? - JSeymourATL
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/613955/perfect-day-biotech-startup-is-making-cow-free-ice-cream-would-you-eat-it/
======
bradknowles
They’re going to make ice cream without using Copy-on-Write technology?

I’m confused. When would you be writing to your ice cream and would then need
to issue a copy command to it?

